# ارجوكم ساعدوني في معرفة المواد الداخله في صنع الطابوق الابيض الخفيف



## talp (24 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
.............................







.....................................
اتمنى من المهندسين الكرام مساعدتي في معرفة المواد الداخله في صنع الطابوق الابيض الخفيف يكون لونه ابيض يستخدم تقنية هيبل

اريد اعرف المواد التي يصنع منها مع النسب الحجميه وطريقة العمل
ارجوكككككككككككككككككم

لانني تعبت من كثرة البحث


----------



## talp (25 مارس 2009)

الاتوجد ردود
ارججججججججججججججججججووووووووووووووووكمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم


----------



## محمد فوزى (26 مارس 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

لقد أصبح منتجات الطابوق الأبيض الخيار الأول في مجال البناء في الكويت و الدول المجاورة ، لقد حصل المنتج على موافقة كافة الوكالات الرسمية في الكويت، بما فيها وزارة الطاقة، المؤسسة العامة للرعاية السكنية ومؤسسات رسمية عديدة أخرى في الخليج. إلى ذلك، أثبتت الأبحاث العلمية في كلّ من أوروبا والكويت وبلدان الخليج على مدى السنين أن "الأبيض" حافظت على الجودة العالية الأصلية وعلى منزلتها الرفيعة بين مواد البناء البديلة. وتتجلى خصائص هذا الاسم العريق المتميزة العازلة، إضافة إلى سهولة وسرعة استخدامها في أعمال مهمة وتوفير في التكلفة.

أثبتت منتجات الأبيض أنّها مواد عازلة مميزة، وهناك مجالات عديدة لاستخدامها، إذ إنها تتوافر للجدران الخارجية، الفواصل الداخلية والسقوف الجوفاء إضافة إلى سكائف الأبواب والنوافذ.

خصائص منتج الأبيض:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


1. العزل:


إضافة إلى كونه كتلة بناء ممتازة، يلعب "الأبيض" دور العازل الرائع، موافقاً لمواصفات وزارة الكهرباء والمياه. إن العزل أمر أساسي للتخفيف من تكاليف التبريد أو التسخين وللمساعدة في إطالة عمر معدات تكييف الهواء. دون الحاجة إلى أي مواد عازلة أخرى.

الكثافة (D) = 480 كجم / م3 
الموصلية الحرارية: Kp = 0.91 Btu.In/Ft2.h.f 


2. قدر ةالإحتمال العالية:


لا شك أنّ "الأبيض" مادة قوية للغاية توافق كافة المستلزمات الهندسية. وتضمن قوة ضغط قصوى للأبيض من خلال المراقبة المتواصلة ومراقبة النوعية.

Type Density Kg./M³ Compression Strength Kg./M³ 
Al-Abyad D-480 450 - 500 Not Less Than 30 


3. الوزن الخفيف:


وزن "الأبيض" خفيف وتبلغ كثافته 480 كلغ في المتر المكعب فقط. من السهل حمله ويسهل تركيبه أكثر من كتل البناء التقليدية. ويساهم وزن "الأبيض" الخفيف في خفض الحاجة لمواد أخرى تستخدم عادة في أعمال البناء. ولا يخفف ذلك فقط من تكاليف البناء، ولكن أيضاً يقلل من المساحة والفترة الزمنية اللازمتين للبناء. تقوم الشركة بتصنيع منتج "الأبيض" في كثافات وأوزان وأحجام وأشكال متعددة تختلف وفق متطلبات العميل.

4. مقاومة الحرائق:

صنع "الأبيض" من مواد مضادة للحريق. وحتى إذا وضع مقابل لهبصنع "الأبيض" من مواد مضادة للحريق. وحتى إذا وضع مقابل لهب مباشر، لا يؤدي إلى تصاعد أي دخان سامّ. في حال الحريق، يمكن لجدار من "الأبيض" بسماكة 100م مم (؟؟) أن يمنع الحريق عن أقسام أخرى من المبنى لما يصل إلى 4 ساعات. فعامل العزل العالي فيه يحصر الحرارة المرتفعة في منطقة الحريق، ويمنعها من إلحاق الضرر بالأماكن الأخرى من المبنى.



5. الإمتصاص الخفيف للرطوبة:


يظهر تركيب "الأبيض" المتميز ثقوب صغيرة للهواء، مدمجة بالطابوق بواسطة عملية التهوية. من شأن ثقوب الهواء هذه أن تخفف من قدرة الطابوقة على امتصاص الرطوبة ، و بالتالي إن نسبة امتصاص الأبيض متدنية جداً بالمقارنة مع أية مواد بناء بديلة. فالأبيض يصنّع من مواد غير قابلة للانحلال الحيوي لا تتعفن أو تجذب الرطوبة، مما يسمح بالحفاظ على الداخل نظيفاً .

6. اقتصادي وسهل التركيب:


إن البناء مع "الطابوق الأبيض" أسرع من أي بدائل أخرى ، فالطابوقة الواحدة من الأبيض البالغة 60×20×20 سنتمتر (راجع المستند رقم 1) تغطي المساحة نفسها التي تغطيها عدد 3 من الطابوق الإسمنتي الاعتيادي قياس 40×20×20 سنتمتر. ومع الأبيض، لم تعد بحاجة للعديد من المواد الإضافية و عند احتساب الوقت الذي تحتاجه للبناء بواسطة الطابوق الإسمنتي ، والمواد التي ستستخدمها، ستجد و لا شكّ أن "الأبيض" ابتكار في مجال البناء. فهو يقدم لك منافع مهمة لناحية التوفير في التكلفة وخصوصاً بالنسبة لسرعة التركيب، والنوعية والدقة في الأبعاد.

7. التمدد والإنكماش:



يتميز " الطابوق الأبيض" بأقل تغاير بين الامتداد والانكماش وسينكمش بـ0.3 مم فقط لكلّ متر تشغيل في ظل الظروف الطبيعية.

8. سهولة القطع والتشكيل:


تسمح الميزات الخاصة التي يتمتع بها منتج "الأبيض" من خفة وتماسك على السواء بجعل التقطيع الدقيق سهلاً بواسطة منشار بسيط من دون إلحاق الضرر بالطابوق ، كما يمكن القيام بسهولة بكافة توصيلات الكهرباء والسباكة اللازمة وبالمقاييس الصحيحة بواسطة العدّة البسيطة.

9. دقة المقاسات:


صنّع منتج الأبيض بالمقاسات الصحيحة الدقيقة، مما يسهل عملية التسوية منذ البداية.

الطول(سم) 60 60 60 60 
العرض(سم) 10 15 20 25 
الإرتفاع(سم) 20 20 20 20 
ملاحظة: الاختلافات المسموح بها (+3مم) كما يمكن تصنيع المنتج بأحجام مختلفة 


الطابوق الأبيض للجدران الداخلية:


تصنّع الشركةأيضاً منتج الأبيض للجدران الداخلية، مع الخصائص نفسها كتلك المذكورة سابقاً. ويقلّص هذا الوزن الخفيف من الحمولة على البناء وبالتالي يقدم مزيداً من التوفير في التكلفة. إذاً هو اقتصادي، مضاد للحرائق، وسهل الاستخدام (راجع الجدول أدناه).

الطول(سم) 60 60 60 
العرض (سم) 25 30 40 
الإرتفاع(سم) 15 15 15 
ملاحظة: يمكن تصنيع المنتج باحجام مختلفة 

حمل كاتلوج الأبيض (2.80MB)


----------



## talp (26 مارس 2009)

اشكرك اخي على هذا التفصيل ولكني اريد ان اعرف ماهي المواد التي يتم تصنيع الطابوق الابيض منها
اما ماقمت بكتابته لي مشكوراً
هو نقل معلومات الشركه الكويتيه الوطنيه
وهذا كله اعرفه
لكن اريد عملية تصنيعه
بارك الله فيك


----------



## talp (29 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ارجوكم اخواني الايوجد مهندس شاطر*

السلام عليكم
ارجو منكم تزويدي بنوع المواد الداخله في صنع هذا النوع من الطابوق وكافة ضروف التفاعل وجميع مواد صنعه واذا امكن اشكال المصانع


ملاحضه: اقصد بالطابوق الابيض هو الطابوق الكيمياوي الحديث ويسمى ايضاً طابوق هيبل نسبة لمكتشفه وكذلك يسمى الثرمستون
وهوه لونه ابيض وخفيف الوزن وفيه فجوات هوائيه وعازل للصوت والحراره وبأبعاد مختلفه 15سم ارتفاع و20سم عرض و60سم طول وهنالك 20*20*60 وقياسات مختلفه منه

وقد يسمى احياناً بالخرسانه الخلويه على مااعتقد
ويتكون من الاسمنت والجبس والماء ومسحوق الالمنيوم ومواد اخرى الا اعرفها

اارجوكم ساعدوني بمعرفة كيفية صنعه


----------



## talp (30 مارس 2009)

ارجو الرد............................................................................


----------



## وردة حاتم (9 أغسطس 2009)

يصنع الطابوق الابيض (الثرمستون ) من الرمل الناعم والاسمنت والنورة (الجير المطفئ) ومسحوق الالمنيوم


----------



## احمد1974 (23 يوليو 2011)

وردة حاتم قال:


> يصنع الطابوق الابيض (الثرمستون ) من الرمل الناعم والاسمنت والنورة (الجير المطفئ) ومسحوق الالمنيوم


 الف شكر على التوضيح


----------



## م مصطفى حبيب (2 أغسطس 2011)

RAW material for production of A.A.C Blocks:

1-	Ground Silica Sand
2-	Quick Lime
3-	Portland Cement
4-	Gypsum (Ground)
5-	Aluminum Powder
6-	Teepol
7-	Water


----------

